# corrosion on side skirts again



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone else suffered from side skirts corroding, I have a 2003 Swift Bessacar 765 it has already spent 13 weeks in the suppling dealers having all the side skirts replaced last year. having not used the van for a few months owing to ill health, on getting the van ready for going to the Southern Motorhome Show I was horrified to find that some of them are showing signs of corrosion again. Any comments please??


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Can't offer a solution but am interested in the problem...

my '98 625 has glassfibre skirts so I assumed that all the larger models were built with these; what material are the sideskirts made of on your 765? 

I am assuming you mean the habitation end rather than the cab sills.


----------

